# Paph. Dollgoldi 'Charlie'



## John M (Oct 3, 2010)

I bloomed this last November with one spike. That was it's first bloom. This year, it started too early and it's first flower opened right down in the leaves. We were still having HOT summer temps; so, I guess that was too much for this plant. The deformed flower was from the growth that now has the right-hand spike with 2 buds. I pulled the flower out of the leaf axis and wondered if there was going to be any more buds. I couldn't see any at that point. However, nothing happened for awhile and then, the plant began to grow a new spike from another growth as well as finally continuing with the first spike. 

I Posted this plant in bloom last November 3 and photos of a second improved flower in another thread on November 15. I think this flower that it's currently carrying has wider, flatter petals and a better balanced synsepal. However, the dorsal is the same or possibly not as round and the pouch is not quite as "full". Overall though, I think this year's flower is better than the ones from last year....that is if I don't count the deformed flower it made in August! 'Hope you enjoy!


----------



## smartie2000 (Oct 3, 2010)

:clap: congrats you have a winning plant. and nice job that it was rebloomed so soon


----------



## hardy (Oct 3, 2010)

Big stunning blooms on such a compact clump! The ones I've seen in person have quite large fans.
Please post when it's in full bloom! Awww, I feel a painful yearning for this plant :smitten::smitten::smitten:


----------



## emydura (Oct 3, 2010)

WOW John. You have to get that judged. That is probably the best Dollgoldii I have seen. Great shape. Three flowers on a spike is impressive for this hybrid. I remember from your previous post that the size is way above average as well. 

David


----------



## Bolero (Oct 3, 2010)

I just bought a flask of Dollgoldi which arrived just over a week ago. I pray that one plant has flowers this good.

Perfection!


----------



## JeanLux (Oct 3, 2010)

What David said!!!! And your pics are great, showing that beauty at its best!!!! Could you give the size of the open bloom? Jean


----------



## NYEric (Oct 3, 2010)

Wow, that's sureal, I hope mine comes an anywhere as nice as that. Thanx for posting.


----------



## paphreek (Oct 3, 2010)

Nice form, John!


----------



## etex (Oct 3, 2010)

WOW-stunning bloom! Great growing!


----------



## Paul (Oct 3, 2010)

this is perfection!!


----------



## goldenrose (Oct 3, 2010)

:drool::drool::drool::drool::drool:
What size pot is that? Whenever I've seen Dolligolds for sale they've been huge!


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Oct 3, 2010)

:clap: Wonderful blooming John!


----------



## rdlsreno (Oct 3, 2010)

I love it!

Ramon


----------



## Jorch (Oct 3, 2010)

gorgeous color and form!! glad you have a Dollgoldi that's not shy of blooming!! :clap:


----------



## Shiva (Oct 3, 2010)

Very nice flowers John. I love them.


----------



## jblanford (Oct 3, 2010)

WOW!! JOHN that is just AWESOME, thanks.... Jim.


----------



## tenman (Oct 3, 2010)

Excellent!


----------



## Wendy (Oct 3, 2010)

That is just stunning! :drool::drool::drool:


----------



## paphioboy (Oct 3, 2010)

Wowzers... Those are just stunning blooms on such a cute plant...


----------



## SlipperFan (Oct 3, 2010)

Beautiful -- both the flowers and the photos!


----------



## Ernie (Oct 3, 2010)

Sweet!


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Oct 3, 2010)

Hard to see how you can have any better than that. Really impressive :clap:


----------



## John M (Oct 4, 2010)

Thanks very much everybody...I appreciate your nice compliments!



JeanLux said:


> What David said!!!! And your pics are great, showing that beauty at its best!!!! Could you give the size of the open bloom? Jean



It's 19 cm (7 1/2"), from petal tip to petal tip.



goldenrose said:


> What size pot is that? Whenever I've seen Dolligolds for sale they've been huge!



It's a 4" Rand's aircone pot.


----------



## labskaus (Oct 4, 2010)

The only thing that is better than a good Dollgoldi is a good Dollgoldi that grows into a specimen plant. Excellent display!
Must go home and check mine for buds.


----------



## SlipperKing (Oct 4, 2010)

labskaus said:


> The only thing that is better than a good Dollgoldi is a good Dollgoldi that grows into a specimen plant. Excellent display!
> Must go home and check mine for buds.



I check mine everyday!

John,
Such a beauty. I have 4 different clones and they all display slightly different leaf structures. Some look more armeniacum-like others roth. Can you post a downward shot of the plant plus other angles if you have time?

Thanks


----------



## paphioboy (Oct 5, 2010)

Could this one be a reciprocal cross, using armeniacum as pod parent instead of roth?


----------



## John M (Oct 5, 2010)

Here you go Rick. Looking down on the plant a bit more.




















paphioboy said:


> Could this one be a reciprocal cross, using armeniacum as pod parent instead of roth?



The parents are roth 'Legend' x armeniacum 'Fumi's'.


----------



## hardy (Oct 5, 2010)

Super! Huge impact on such a small space! When tissue culture for paphs has been perfected, it'll make the perfect candidate for mass propagation


----------



## emydura (Oct 5, 2010)

The growths are pretty compact aren't they. Suggests I shouldn't have to wait too long for my plant to flower as it has 4 growths not far off that size.

David


----------



## chrismende (Oct 25, 2010)

Impressive! I've been coaxing a clump along for a couple of years.... perhaps this year it will deign to bloom. What's the parentage of this wonderful plant?


----------



## SlipperKing (Oct 25, 2010)

Thanks John
Your plant favors the roth parent with the wider leaves and rounded tips. The tighter growths also favors roth.


----------



## goldenrose (Oct 25, 2010)

chrismende said:


> Impressive! I've been coaxing a clump along for a couple of years.... perhaps this year it will deign to bloom. What's the parentage of this wonderful plant?





John M said:


> .....The parents are roth 'Legend' x armeniacum 'Fumi's'.



Thanks enabler - I got Tim's offer of Dolligold's & split them with Susan! Our fingers are crossed!


----------

